# Can't get 129 ?



## CHIEFWAHO (Jan 27, 2007)

got my Vip211 hooked up to a Dish1000 (SE Kansas)

done the install myself.

110 signal strength is in the upper 80's

119 signal strength is in the 100's

but I can't get anything on 129

the only dish options it allows me to select; 300, 500 or super dish

run check switch and come back

119 & 110 are OK and show Twin as device

port 3 which should be 129 shows Sat as conn, an X in the trans,
device Dual

status = reception verified
swithc = DPP Twin

Do I need a receiver update or am I just not getting the dish tuned right.
I figured with getting good signals on 119 & 110 that 129 should come in OK.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

CHIEFWAHO said:


> 119 & 110 are OK and show Twin as device
> 
> port 3 which should be 129 shows Sat as conn, an X in the trans,
> device Dual.


Sounds like the DP Dual may not be mounted correctly or it cannot get a proper view of 129. The fact that the receiver sees it suggests that it is wired correctly.

Something I noticed when I installed my Dish1000 was that the LNB's may not seat properly. I had mine all tightened down and after wiggling things around a little, I found that the DPP Twin was loose in the yoke.


----------



## CHIEFWAHO (Jan 27, 2007)

I'll check things out again. Make sure all is seated correctly. thanks


----------



## bderouen (Oct 27, 2006)

CHIEFWAHO said:


> I'll check things out again. Make sure all is seated correctly. thanks


I had that problem on my install, done by a technician from Dish. What I had to do was request a "wing dish" (their terms...another dish500) to be mounted and aimed at sat 61.5. I found out, thanks to some wonderful people on this forum and those at "avsforum.com" that 61.5 is a mirror of 129, and 61.5 is a stronger signal than 129. I had them come out and isntall me and everything is wondeful!!

Bruce


----------



## CHIEFWAHO (Jan 27, 2007)

Still no luck tunning in 129. Readjusted Azimuth, Elevation & Skew to no avail.
These Dish 1000's must be a ******* to get tuned for all three satellites.
Diagnostics indicates all is hooked up but no signal on 129.

I am now thinking wing dish.

Can I use just any dish and DP LNB for 129 and run that
coax back to the LNB input on the DP Plus Twin?

Also where do I find my Azimuth, Elevation & Skew just for the 129 and zip 66776 for a single dish setup?


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

CHIEFWAHO said:


> Still no luck tunning in 129. Readjusted Azimuth, Elevation & Skew to no avail.
> These Dish 1000's must be a ******* to get tuned for all three satellites.
> Diagnostics indicates all is hooked up but no signal on 129.
> 
> ...


You can use any dish that takes a D shaped lnb. Do you know anyone that has a Starband in your area that is pointed at the 129 satellite? If you do the elevation will be the same. If not then try 6 degrees lower than what is indicated for the dish 1000 that should get you close.


----------



## Mark M (May 10, 2006)

Having done a 1000 install over the weekend I had similiar problems. Replaced LNB's to no avail. Then replaced receiver. Bingo problem solved! Dial in on 119 and 110 will come in weaker and 129 weaker still. You may have to adjust elevation up after mounting as the weight of the 1000 can cause you to lose a degree or two of elevation. Good luck.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Very difficult to dial in a 1000 without a meter that IDs birds.
You should peak on 119 and tweak skew to peak 110 and 129.

I assume you have the LNB that's seperate (The 129 Dual) jumpered into the port on the DPP Dual LNB?

Heres one I came across the other day that Satellites Unlimited installed and left like this!

What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## ndyclrk (Jun 5, 2006)

Ha. The Twin and the Dual should swap positions.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

True, you may be getting 119 location on the 129 lnb and the 110 bird on the 119 side of the twin. Try moving dish about 9 degrees to the left. and down a bit. People usually cover the 110 side of the twin and the 129 dual lnb's to make sure they are getting 119 on the correct eye.


----------



## gintzj (Jan 4, 2007)

CHIEFWAHO said:


> got my Vip211 hooked up to a Dish1000 (SE Kansas)
> 
> done the install myself.
> 
> ...


I Have your same setup and mine is a little different

I have the twin which support the 110 1and the 119 and then I also have a single for the 129

and my switch shows are three birds and I get all my programming

Hope that this helps you


----------



## Dish VIP (Aug 7, 2006)

Use the DP Dual (single "eye") in the center 119 position on your dish. Make sure your skew is set for your zip code and your mast is plumb. Do a switch test and then peak the 119 signal by itself with just the one LNBF.

Once you get your dish peaked to the 119 by itself, put the LNBFs back where they belong. Connect everything as they should be, do another switch test, and everything should fall into place.

The Dish 1000 really is not that difficult to aim. You very likely may have a LOS (line of sight) issue. Should you conclude that you need/want to to use the wing dish for 129, here is a calculator you can use:

http://www.sat-sales.com/calculator.php

And here is a fun little site that can aid in determinig LOS using the sun, moon or stars:

http://perso.numericable.fr/~gjullien/satellite.htm


----------



## Dish VIP (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh, and here are the angles you should use for a Dish 1000. They are different than for a dish 500, and the setup menu on your receiver does not show them. I tried to find the PDF for Dish 1000 pointing angles on the E* site, but it seems to have been removed.

So, here are your angles for a Dish 1000 at Zip Code 667XX:

Azimuth: 211
Elevation: 39
Skew: 117

This is directly from the Dish 1000 installation guide that I happen to have on hand.

Good Luck!


----------



## CHIEFWAHO (Jan 27, 2007)

Ok tried again and no luck! Sure would like to get HD for the Super Bowl.

Put level on mounting arm and made sure was plumb.

Rechecked Azimuth: 211 Elevation: 39 Skew: 117 - matched my zip 667XX

Hooked DP single LNB to the 119 and ran check switch.

Tuned 119 in. 119 Signals ranged from 92 to 124. 
Locked everything down.
Reinstalled the LNBs, checked switch again and it showed

119 & 110 are OK and show Twin as device

port 3 which should be 129 shows Sat as conn, an X in the trans,
device Dual

status = reception verified
switch = DPP Twin

getting strong signals on 119 (92 to 124) 110 (82 to 96)

But get absolutely NO SIGNAL on 129.

After that called Dish CSR got no help there. Wanted me to schedule for dish to come out, I said no I would try again myself.

Decided to try wing dish. Used a Dish 500 with the DP single ran coax from there
Back to the twin LNB IN.

Set wing dish elevation at 34.5 – rotated throught the horizon and no change in
129 signal tone.

I don’t know what else to try.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

CHIEFWAHO said:


> Ok tried again and no luck! Sure would like to get HD for the Super Bowl.


Sounds like your DP Dual isn't getting along with your DPP Twin.

Now that the dish is aimed properly, try hooking up just the DP Dual to your receiver. If you get nothing, your skew is off. Record the current elevation setting and try bumping it up or down a bit.

I found that the elevation settings seemed a little bit low.

Do you have the installation manual, or are you depending entirely on us and dumb luck?


----------



## CHIEFWAHO (Jan 27, 2007)

harsh said:


> Do you have the installation manual, or are you depending entirely on us and dumb luck?


Yes I have the manual and have read several times.
and checked the skew and elevations


----------



## Dish VIP (Aug 7, 2006)

Chief, looks to me like ya did everything right as far as getting all 3 sats on the one Dish 1000. Be sure to see my latest reply on the Sat Guys site. When I set up my Dish 1000, repeating the switch test once or twice eliminated that ugly red "X".


----------



## CHIEFWAHO (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the help!

I did get things figured out enough for a temporary wing dish and was able to watch the Super Bowl in HD.

IMO the Dish 1000’s are junk at least for the DIYer even the D* CSR said as much.

I used a mobile tripod to put the wing dish on and used an old C-band meter to tune it in.
Was only getting around 52 averages on the signal. I plan to mount a new arm below my existing and put the wing there.

When I do the upgrades for my parents and brother I will just put a DP + on the existing 500 and then a new mount and DP for the wing.

I love my HD, but probably not my bill.


----------



## CHIEFWAHO (Jan 27, 2007)

Is this the best I can expect from 129 on a wing dish (500)?
transponder listed first then signal strength
01-51, 02-52, 04-66, 05-53
06-50, 07-52, 08-64, 09-65
10-67, 11-52, 12-65, 13-65
16-54, 17-54, 18-50, 19-68
21-53, 22-55, 23-55, 27-42
30-72, 31-73, 32-53

Should I get rid of the Y lnb adaptor on the wing dish (500) and go with the single I lnb adpator? Will that help signal any getting the lnb centered up, plus I know it would look better.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

CHIEFWAHO said:


> Is this the best I can expect from 129 on a wing dish (500)?


I get comparable readings with my Dish1000 up here in the Pacific North Wet. I retuned the dish specifically for 129 on Sunday morning and my readings run between 54 and 66% (68 to 82 on the 921's scale). I still lose signal during the wobbles, but not as often.

I'm told that current PNW installs involve a Dish500 and a larger second dish.


> Should I get rid of the Y lnb adaptor on the wing dish (500) and go with the single I lnb adpator? Will that help signal any getting the lnb centered up, plus I know it would look better.


I'm of a mind that the Dish500 was designed for the Y adapter and going with the I adapter probably won't make it better.

As for the Dish1000 being junk, I'd have to disagree. It works fine for a large portion of the population. Patience is required (especially where I live).

If you bring all the right tools to the installation, it is pretty painless. I use one of those $12 satellite finders as it allows me to lean on the dish and look for changes in signal.


----------

